# Η κριτική την εποχή της κρίσης, ή η απαξίωση των κοινωνικών και ανθρωπιστικών σπουδών



## somnambulist (Dec 6, 2010)

άρθρο της Αθηνάς Αθανασίου, Εφημερίδα Η Αυγή, «Ενθέματα», 14.11.2010, σελ. 28-29]

Στο πλαίσιο των μεταρρυθμιστικών πολιτικών που κατακλύζουν τα πανεπιστήμια της Ευρώπης τα τελευταία χρόνια, οι κοινωνικές και οι ανθρωπιστικές σπουδές, και μάλιστα αυτές που επιμένουν να διεκδικούν ένα Πανεπιστήμιο – φορέα δημοκρατικής, συμμετοχικής και ελεύθερης παραγωγής νέας γνώσης και κριτικού στοχασμού, μετατρέπονται στον «εσωτερικό εχθρό» της προωθούμενης επιχειρησιακής «αναμόρφωσης».
Σε μια τέτοια τροχιά κινείται και το «κείμενο διαβούλευσης για την έναρξη διαλόγου» για τη λεγόμενη «μεταρρύθμιση» του πανεπιστημίου, που παρουσίασε πρόσφατα η πολιτική ηγεσία του υπουργείου Παιδείας. Είχε προηγηθεί μια συστηματική παραγωγή λόγων που καλλιεργούσαν ένα κλίμα καχυποψίας απέναντι στους πανεπιστημιακούς και παρουσίαζαν το πανεπιστήμιο σαν έναν ακόμη «μύθο της Μεταπολίτευσης», ξεπερασμένο και ενοχλητικό.
Την ίδια στιγμή, κάθε εκφορά κριτικού λόγου εξομοιώνεται με νοσταλγική υπεράσπιση αρχαϊκών τυπολογιών και κλαδικών κατεστημένων. Επομένως, η ρητορική προώθησης της «μεταρρύθμισης» -περιβεβλημένη την αύρα του αναπόφευκτου και του αυτονόητου εν ονόματι της κρίσης- έχει ως συστατική της όψη την εκ των προτέρων ακύρωση της κριτικής: “It’s the economy, stupid!” Πρόκειται για τη συνήθη στρατηγική μονοπώλησης του νοήματος –ίδιον, άλλωστε, κάθε εξουσιαστικού λόγου. Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, ενισχύεται δραματικά η ρητορική που συκοφαντεί την ερμηνευτική και κριτική κοινωνική σκέψη, προβάλλοντας το επιχείρημα ότι οι ανθρωπιστικές και κοινωνικές επιστήμες εκφυλίζονται εξαιτίας της αμφίβολης χρησιμότητάς τους, της εσωστρέφειας, αλλά και του περίπλοκου κριτικού στοχασμού που ενθαρρύνουν. 
**

Το ελληνικό πανεπιστήμιο χρειάζεται να αλλάξει, επειγόντως και ριζικά. Το κρίσιμο ερώτημα είναι σε ποια κατεύθυνση. Πρέπει να καλύψει ελλείμματα, ανεπάρκειες και αγκυλώσεις που αφορούν τη σύνδεση διδασκαλίας και έρευνας, τις δυνατότητες των μελών ΔΕΠ να διεξάγουν έρευνα, τον ορισμό των γνωστικών κλάδων –σε προπτυχιακό και μεταπτυχιακό επίπεδο- με ανανεωμένες, διεπιστημονικές προοπτικές, το σύστημα υποτροφιών για εκπόνηση διδακτορικής διατριβής, τους τρόπους υλοποίησης της συμμετοχής στη διοίκηση, τη χρηματοδότηση και την οικονομική διαχείριση, την οργάνωση βιβλιοθηκών και εργαστηρίων, την κτιριακή υποδομή, την καλλιέργεια διαπανεπιστημιακών σχέσεων με ιδρύματα του εξωτερικού, κτλ. 

Για κάποιο λόγο δεν μπόρεσα να το βρω στην ιστοσελίδα της Αυγής, οπότε το παραθέτω από εδώ


----------

